# Ethanol free or E10?



## Vwintraining (Dec 20, 2016)

I drive a 2013 VW GTI. Recently, I found out that there was a VP Racing Fuels station, near me, that is selling 92 ethanol free. Now, I have no idea what additives goes into the fuel. And VP obviously isn't listed on the Top Tier website. I've been getting mg gas from Csotco. It's Top Tier 92 for about $2.93gal. The VP E0 is $3.63gal. Which is also around a $1 less per gallon than the 76 across from where I work that sells unbranded E0. Now, I drive an average of 40 miles a day. I want to know if it's really worth it to go to ethanol free. I already know it's a **** fuel. I want people's opinions and experiences 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwintraining (Dec 20, 2016)

Vwintraining said:


> I drive a 2013 VW GTI. Recently, I found out that there was a VP Racing Fuels station, near me, that is selling 92 ethanol free. Now, I have no idea what additives goes into the fuel. And VP obviously isn't listed on the Top Tier website. I've been getting mg gas from Csotco. It's Top Tier 92 for about $2.93gal. The VP E0 is $3.63gal. Which is also around a $1 less per gallon than the 76 across from where I work that sells unbranded E0. Now, I drive an average of 40 miles a day. I want to know if it's really worth it to go to ethanol free. I already know it's a **** fuel. I want people's opinions and experiences
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


There was no gas forum so I figured to try on here.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*no ethanol better but $$$*

you will get better mpg's + performance + not have any of ethanol's bad attributes, but @ .70 a gal more only you know what your pocketbook can do!!!


----------



## Vwintraining (Dec 20, 2016)

rodhot said:


> you will get better mpg's + performance + not have any of ethanol's bad attributes, but @ .70 a gal more only you know what your pocketbook can do!!!


Will it take time for the cars computer to adjust for the lack of ethanol?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Vwintraining said:


> Will it take time for the cars computer to adjust for the lack of ethanol?


Nope.

Best fuel is NO Ethanol gas...


----------



## BravoR (Oct 20, 2017)

Will get better fuel economy from ethanol free gas. If you are tuned, having ethanol will lower your intake/ charge air temps, which is good for power.

Second part to your question, about it not being a Top Tier branded gas? Having your gas branded Top Tier involves paying a fee, and meeting certain standards. It is very easy to pass their requirements, so I don't put too much faith in labeling. Chevron, Shell, ..... etc, have a much better additive package than Costco gas, but they are all on the Top Tier list, even though they are much better than Costco.

Cars computer will adjust for fuel quality on initial start-up. Every time you start your engine, the cars ECM advances ignition timing until it senses knock, than it backs off to a safe level. If you run a higher octane fuel, the ignition timing will be further advanced, making more HP. This self test is performed on every engine start.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I say BS to your self test theory. That's not how it works. 

Yes, if you have a lower octane gas than is recommended, the timing will be retarded. If retarded too much, it can and does turn on the check engine light. The time this happens is when you are under load. 

If you have higher octane than is recommended, it will not advance timing past it's programmed map. You will not get more power with higher octane [you will get the factory stock power]. You will get less power with lower octane. 

As for quality, all gas is suppose to pass the federal standards. Manufacturers wanted a bit better so that is why they have a top tier gas. There is a standard for that too. So what happens if someone says their gas is better than the top tier? Better than the best? Just another marketing scheme. Top tier is top tier. Costco or Chevron, they both pass the same spec and there is little to know difference. What is better? The cheapest best quality. Costco. 

Do not forget the price of gas reflects the cost of marketing and all the middle men involved. That is the main reason why Chevron is so expensive and Costco is so cheap.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Never seen a CEL for retarded timing issue, that's me personally...


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

As a Mercedes technician for the last 30 years, I have. Typically it's caused by the client using regular gas. All Mercedes require premium and running regular and driving the car like you stole it causes it. I cannot recall the code, but the statement "Maximum Retardation as been achieved". I'm not certain if the computer knew the customer of was talking about the ignition timing.

I'll update this when I find out the code number.


----------



## BravoR (Oct 20, 2017)

Butcher said:


> Yes, if you have a lower octane gas than is recommended, the timing will be retarded. If retarded too much, it can and does turn on the check engine light. The time this happens is when you are under load.
> 
> If you have higher octane than is recommended, it will not advance timing past it's programmed map. You will not get more power with higher octane [you will get the factory stock power]. You will get less power with lower octane.


You are correct. I'm not implying you will achieve more HP than what the manufacturer intended. Lower octane than recommended = lower HP than advertised.

Agree with you 100% :thumbup:


----------



## GoGoTSI (Mar 13, 2010)

My owner's manual states that I should not use blended fuels if I have any driveability issues so I use straight gasoline to avoid any issues.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Helpful map:

https://www.pure-gas.org/extensions/map.html


----------

